# Gap in Vehicle ownership and NCD



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

My Volvo's insurance is due to expire in mid December at which point my wife is taking ownership over and will insure it, I will still be using it as a named driver until my new car arrives in March. My question is; in the 3 months that I won't have my own policy, will my NCD lapse or does this happen after 12 months?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Generally speaking it is 2 years with most insurers from the expiry of your policy.

There are a handful of insurers that won't accept NCB more than 12 months old and one or two that wont accept after 30 days.

You will be OK with most for up to 2 years.


----------

